# Favorite line



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

As in fishing line, not pick up line.......  And what you like about it please.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Stren Microfuse. I have 2lb test on my reels and it is seriously unbreakable. The line does freeze up a bit but I would highly recommend it.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i love P-Line. it is low memory and small diamiter. it also seems to hold up the best. we used to use trilene but in recent years i have noticed it gets full of nics and almost frays quickly.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

4 lb power pro!


----------



## kferris (Sep 12, 2008)

Ice fishing line? Hmmm I might have to drill a hole this year and try that. :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Berkly fireline, 1lb diam 4 lb test, either in the crystal or smoke color.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I use 4 lb Fireline Crystal Ice on the three rods I use for for jigging with spoons, Chubby Darters, or raps.

4lb Berkley Ice on my bobber rods and 2 lb Berkley Ice on my spring bobber rod. I am not real happy with the 2lb on my spring bobber.

I am looking for a good 1 or 2 lb line to use on my spring bobber rod. Does anyone have a brand they have had good luck with in 1 or 2 lb test?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

holmsvc said:


> I use 4 lb Fireline Crystal Ice on the three rods I use for for jigging with spoons, Chubby Darters, or raps.
> quote]
> 
> Ditto.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i don't like to take chances so i usually go 6# crystal fireline for jigging


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I like the Power Pro, as with any of the super lines it is very tough for the diameter first and foremost. I like the no stretch of super lines because in combination with the stiffer St Croix rods I use, I can really feel the bite. You just have to make sure you don't use a super big hook set or you're going to "rip lip". The Power Pro line is also more rounded and I feel comes off the reel better and is easier to cut as well as tie knots with...plus it's the only line I use for Musky fishing, just 74 pounds of test greater.


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone use the Suffix Ice braid? I used the 2 and 4# mono last year and liked it. Another good light line is Gamma. It ghas almost zero memory for a mono. It does stretch a little in depths over 20ft.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

either power pro or fireline both in 4 lb.


----------

